# Hiya from Orlando Florida!



## MamaMayo (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello! It's nice to meet you all!
I hope to make some friends and learn lots of things here.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## MamaMayo (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Mamamayo!


----------



## MamaMayo (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey!!


----------



## misakithecrow (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## Northern Appalachian (Jun 28, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! I'm from Pittsburgh, but Orlando's like our second home. We visit there or Cocoa almost yearly.


----------

